# Birthday Cake!!



## melozburngr (Sep 2, 2008)

So the guy I'm dating (I guess?)  turned 38 over the weekend, so I made him a birthday cake to celebrate!  He is big into skateboarding, and he and his friends love to skate pools, so I thought, what better cake to make than an empty backyard swimming pool...


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 2, 2008)

Whoa, that's awesome!


----------



## nunu (Sep 2, 2008)

Very creative and it looks delicious!


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG! That cake is freakin' awesome!


----------



## mena22787 (Sep 2, 2008)

wow! you did an amazing job!!


----------



## frocher (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a fun cake!  Great job.


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 3, 2008)

Omg, how awesome!  I used to make cakes back in the day!

You should have those finger boards on the cake.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 3, 2008)

Hot damn this is cool!


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 3, 2008)

it was hilarious- seeing a bunch of grown men staring at a cake for (no exaggeration) about 20 minutes... and all that escaped their mouth was "dude".


----------



## glassy girl (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow u made that or did i read wrong that is a amazing cake!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 3, 2008)

I want a large piece sent though the mail, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's super cool! 

And the "(I guess?)" is so cute and common in our girl existences.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## Brittni (Sep 3, 2008)

what are the trees made with? cool. colorful.


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_what are the trees made with? cool. colorful._

 
The trees are pretzel rods that I piped royal icing 'petals' over to simulate a palm tree trunk, and the leaves are just royal icing.


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_Wow u made that or did i read wrong that is a amazing cake!!_

 
lol, yeah, I made it- my friends all say that i missed my calling


----------



## aziajs (Sep 3, 2008)

I saw one of the other cakes you made awhile ago.  Can you post more pics of cakes you have made?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 3, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## Brittni (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_The trees are pretzel rods that I piped royal icing 'petals' over to simulate a palm tree trunk, and the leaves are just royal icing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's so creative. What about the tree leaves? How do they stay up and not fall if they're just icing? Do you make fondant ever for your cakes? I really want to try that...I'm a HUGE cupcake decorator LOL Last year I made a big Halloween pumpkin patch with those little pumpkin candies and whatnot... and of course other too but yeah... can't wait for this yr!


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




royal icing is an icing that is just powdered sugar, meringue powder and water, it is stiffer, and dries rock hard, making it easier to make things like the palm tree leaves..

it is:

4 cups sifted pwdered sugar (1 pound)
6 tablespoons warm water
3 tablespoons meringue powder, beat  until mixed on low, then beat on hi til peaks form and it is fluffy.


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I saw one of the other cakes you made awhile ago.  Can you post more pics of cakes you have made?_

 
I would, but I dont make them very often.  Apparently a few of his friends want me to make birthday cakes for their kids tho now 

I also just started a sugar arts class (blown sugar, pulled sugar, poured sugar, etc) and will be making blown sugar orbs, roses, a showpiece, etc, so Ill be sure to post pics of that stuff!!  THis is going to be my first class to learn how to do any of this stuff.. the rest Ive done is self-taught and trial and error.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_I would, but I dont make them very often.  Apparently a few of his friends want me to make birthday cakes for their kids tho now 

I also just started a sugar arts class (blown sugar, pulled sugar, poured sugar, etc) and will be making blown sugar orbs, roses, a showpiece, etc, so Ill be sure to post pics of that stuff!!  THis is going to be my first class to learn how to do any of this stuff.. the rest Ive done is self-taught and trial and error. _

 
I want to take a class like that but I don't know of any.


----------



## frocher (Sep 3, 2008)

,,,,,,,


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I want to take a class like that but I don't know of any.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Kendall College in your area (Chicago) offers a sugar class


----------



## dudeee (Sep 4, 2008)

Whoa, that's a really cool cake. You did an awesome job.


----------



## Jot (Sep 4, 2008)

wow that is impressive and so cool


----------



## kimmy (Sep 4, 2008)

daaaaamn that's nifty!


----------



## User93 (Sep 4, 2008)

you should run a mini-class for us! Can you please tell what you used for cake? How did you make those palms and grass?


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_you should run a mini-class for us! Can you please tell what you used for cake? How did you make those palms and grass?_

 
the palms I explained a few posts previous to this one, but the grass is just a star tip on a pastry bag of green icing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I was going to use my grass tip, but regrettably, could not find it.

the little bushes/shrubs were large marshmallows with green royal icing leaves piped on them, the desert landscaping "rocks" was chocolate granola, the fence was graham crackers sawn into 6 pieces lengthwise (which is a b*tch to do without them breaking- as you can see near the end, I gave up and let them break in half lol)  the cake is four layers - it had to be tall so I could scoop the pool part out.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 4, 2008)

How long did this take you??  Hopefully this guy has now moved to "boyfriend status."


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_How long did this take you??  Hopefully this guy has now moved to "boyfriend status."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL  still not 'boyfriend' status, but thats we're taking things slow.

the cake, with all the parts (trees, bushes, etc)  took about 11-12 hrs ish.


----------



## User93 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh thank you so much! I really didnt notice you explaining before! Your skills are awesome! I would most likely end with flour all over my kitchen, smoke all over and a burned cake :/


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 8, 2008)

WOWWWWWW

You are awesome! Ummm he better be GOOD to you, for a cake like that...thats unbelievably creative and talented!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 8, 2008)

That is so cool! your super talented!


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks girls!  I should've gotten a picture of the kitchen, too, to show Hurricane Betty Crocker's  aftermath... it was ridiculous. lol


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 13, 2008)

That's amazing! how long did it take you?? If i were you i'd never eat it lol


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_That's amazing! how long did it take you?? If i were you i'd never eat it lol_

 
It took about 12 or 13 hours if you count palm tree failures.   the original leaves were far more ornate, and realistic, but they  kept shattering when I picked them up.  I was ready to tear my hair out!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 19, 2008)

I would cry if I get such a cake.


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 1, 2008)

that is really cool! i love baking.

but im mean and i bake pink hello kitty cupcakes for my man. 

but he still eats them lol


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

that's soooo cool! I bet he loved it! you are talented!


----------

